# Pull start on a 536.884810



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

The little key that pops out to engage the hub keeps falling out, I had it rigged in there with a piece of wire and it lasted 10 years or so and I forget how I did it. Looking to replace pull start but it's discontinued. Is there a another pull starter that would fit or be able to use parts from? I was thinking of using a drill with a socket on the crank nut to start but that might be to dangerous.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Can you post the engine numbers ??


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Just Googling....Probably..

Craftsman 536.884810 Tecumseh 143.794053 

You can usually beat Sears prices by shopping around for the part number.

Recoil Starter Dog:
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/cra...16/0071/143/model-143794053/0247/1503500.html

Starter Parts:
STARTER 590646 (71/143) Diagram & Parts List for Model 143794053 Craftsman-Parts All-Products-Parts | SearsPartsDirect

Engine Parts:
CRAFTSMAN CRAFTSMAN 4-CYCLE ENGINE Parts | Model 143794053 | Sears PartsDirect


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

stuart80112 said:


> Just Googling....Probably..
> 
> Craftsman 536.884810 Tecumseh 143.794053
> 
> ...


Starter for $20 here

Amazon.com: Tecumseh 590787 Recoil Starter With Winter Pulley: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

My guess is that the retainer, #3, has worn down to point that it no longer retains the dogs. 

Or, the pulley has worn to the point that the retainer can no longer secure itself. 

Either way, $20+shipping, is a fairly inexpensive fix.


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, I've been away from computer. 
My Engine is a Briggs & Stratton 143 784032 SER 7349B
Not sure the Tecumseh starter part is a fit on my engine and not sure how to tell but thats the part I need. I've been on Searspartsdirrect and the starter ( part#590576) is discontinued.
That dog replacement doesn't look the same and its the piece that holds it that is no good.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

nycredneck said:


> Thanks for the replies, I've been away from computer.
> My Engine is a Briggs & Stratton 143 784032 SER 7349B
> Not sure the Tecumseh starter part is a fit on my engine and not sure how to tell but thats the part I need. I've been on Searspartsdirrect and the starter ( part#590576) is discontinued.
> That dog replacement doesn't look the same and its the piece that holds it that is no good.



If you want the whole starter and if it's a 590576 its replacement is here..

Tecumseh Recoil Starter


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

nycredneck said:


> My Engine is a Briggs & Stratton 143 784032 SER 7349B


 If your engine numbers are 143.784032, that is a Tecumseh HS50-67274G. Starter part number 590604.

Recoil Starter Assembly Tecumseh 590420A Ste 150 003 | eBay


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

can you post a pic of your old starter?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Does it look like this 590576:


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes that looks like it.
I don't understand all the different part numbers I'm getting, I thought 590576 was it.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I've used the recoil starter from 1 vertical engine on another of the same type without a problem many times. One thing that needs to be watched though is on some the mounting tabs are 45 degrees off what the others have. It's not a problem in use other than the handle and rope come out at a little different angle than the original.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I found that diagram here:

Tecumseh RS1-590576 Exploded View Parts Lookup by Model


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

I bought a complete pull start instead of trying to fix the old one.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

nycredneck said:


> ...
> I don't understand all the different part numbers I'm getting, I thought 590576 was it.


I hope we didn't mislead you.

Sometimes people switch engines on snowblowers. When people google to help out, they might find a similar snowblower model but with a different engine. That sends us all down the wrong rabbit hole.

To make sure you get the right parts for the right engine you need to identify the *exact engine model you have*. There are usually etchings and/or decals giving the numbers. 

Once you've nailed down the specific engine model, you can then google for that engine and find parts pages that will match your engine.

Donyboy shows you how to identify your engine:


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks Stuart, yeah I have the engine numbers and went on to find parts, hope to be home by the weekend to put on my new starter.


----------



## dodgetrucker (Jan 15, 2016)

nycredneck said:


> Thanks for the replies, I've been away from computer.
> My Engine is a Briggs & Stratton 143 784032 SER 7349B


nope. ANY engine on a piece of Sears equipment that has a model number starting with 143....... was made by Tecumseh.


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

New starter installed and it works great although I did not use the rope that it came with ( as someone suggested ) but instead replaced with the better rope from old starter.


----------

